# PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?



## mixxed_up (20. November 2010)

*PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Wir wollen jetzt von euch wissen, welche Spiele im neuen PCGHX Clan gespielt werden sollen. Die fünf Spiele, die von den meisten gewählt wurden, werden von Malte auf einem Server gehostet.

Ihr könnt voten für:



Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: World at War
Half Life 2: Deathmatch
Day of Defeat: Source
Crysis Wars
CounterStrike 1.6
CounterStrike: Source
Team Fortress 2
Battlefield 2
Star Wars: Battlefront 2
Unreal Tournament 2004

Das Voting geht eine Woche, danach werden wir intern die Ämter verteilen.

Viel Spaß beim Voten!


----------



## Selene (20. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

_Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare ^^
_


----------



## Two-Face (20. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

[X]_Battlefield 2_ 
[X]_Star Wars: Battlefront 2_ 
[X]_Unreal Tournament 2004_ 

_Unreal: Tournament 3_ hätte man auch noch mitreinehmen können, das wird inzwischen häufiger gespielt als 2004^^


----------



## CheGuarana (20. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Half Life 2: Deathmatch
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Crysis Wars
CounterStrike: Source
Battlefield 2

So muss dat.


----------



## thysol (20. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

[x] _Crysis Wars_


----------



## Nomad (21. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

[x] CS:S
[x] UT 2004
[x] BF 2

BF 2 und UT 2004 Server ist bereits da.


----------



## Cosaks (21. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Wie kommt man denn in den PCGHX Clan?


----------



## Nomad (21. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Einfach auf den TS 3 Server von Malte Schmidt gehen.^^


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Da muss ich jetzt mal was klarstellen. Es ist nicht nur mein Server - es ist unser aller. 

@Cosaks: Einfach ins Teamspeak kommen und ein bisschen mit den anderen aus Spaß am Spielen ... spielen.


----------



## Cosaks (21. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Lasst doch mal einen Stronghold Crusader clan machen


----------



## zcei (21. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Kein Black Ops?


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

@zcei: Leider gibt es da auch nicht die ded. Server für die Allgemeinheit - ergo kosten BO Server weiteres Geld.

Höchstens einen Stronghold Crusader Squad, sofern es sich lohnt und mehrere Leute es spielen. Macht ja keinen Sinn einen 1-mann-Squad zu haben. Es sei denn du spielst gerne "1-Mann-Armee".


----------



## Pagz (21. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Wieso kein Bad Company 2?


----------



## Cosaks (21. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Nunja Stronghold ist cool xD
Und wenn du Tunngle kennst, da ist immer was los, da spielen immer welche Stronghold, aber leider viele Kiddys, die nix können.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Wieso kein Bad Company 2?



Weil es da keine dedicated Server gibt, die man auf einen Root o.ä. installieren kann. (Wurde aber schon mehrfach angesprochen)

Hier geht es erstmal nur darum, fünf Server zu finden, die ich auf dem Root installieren kann auf denen dann die PCGHXler zocken können.


----------



## Grilgan (22. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2!!
ich weiß, dass es keine Dedicated Server bei MW2 gibt, aber zumindest mal als 6er-Team S&Z spielen oder so, das geht doch voll klar! Da brauchen wir ja nicht mal nen Server, nur jemanden, der in MW2 hosten kann


----------



## Selene (22. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*



Grilgan schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2!!
> ich weiß, dass es keine Dedicated Server bei MW2 gibt,



...hust....hust.... ....

wer spielt den nicht auf dedizierten server....


----------



## Grilgan (22. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*



Selene schrieb:


> ...hust....hust.... ....
> 
> wer spielt den nicht auf dedizierten server....



Jaaaa ok. Is klar, ich weiß dass es auf.. bestimmte Weise.. dedizierte Server bei MW2 gibt. Aber das macht deutlich nich so viel Spaß wie ohne. Ist einfach so. Glaub mir, hab beides ausprobiert


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Darüber werden wir hier nicht diskutieren. MW2 steht nicht zur Debatte, und mit "bestimmter Weise" schon gar nicht.


----------



## Ahab (22. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

[X] CS 1.6! 

Müsste ich eigentlich mal wieder spielen, ist schon wieder viel zu lange her...  Bin voll auf BC2 hängengeblieben. ^^


----------



## Eiche (22. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

BLACKOPS FTW!


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Bring ich doch mal nen Klassiker

Quake
UT 3

Aber wie stellt ihr euch das eig. vor?
Zum Training kann man doch auch ein eigenes Game aufmachen, oder?!


----------



## Papzt (23. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

BF2
CoD 2/4
UT2k4
Und BC2 wäre noch cool


----------



## thecroatien (23. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Heyho,


gegen Battlefield 2 würde ich nichts sagen.

Würde mich auch anbieten, einen TS Server bereitzustellen, zu festen Zeiten, eventuell auch einen Dedicated Server.


----------



## CheGuarana (23. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*



> Zum Training kann man doch auch ein eigenes Game aufmachen, oder?!



Es geht doch aber darum, mit den Usern ausm Forum zu zocken. Wer privat trainieren möchte kann das tun und dafür einen eigenes Spiel auf seinem PC auf machen oder anderne Servern joinen.


----------



## Eiche (23. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Team Fortress 2 PC Games 100Tick / Community-Server / by NGZ
Karte: ctf_well
IP: 85.14.224.164
Port: 27015

Team Fortress 2 PCGH Communityserver 100Tick Best Maps # by NGZ #
Karte: ctf_2fort
IP: 85.14.227.144
Port: 27015

Counter-Strike: Source PCGH Communityserver Dust, Dust2, Inferno, Aztec # by NGZ #
Karte: de_dust
IP: 85.14.227.149
Port: 27015

Counter-Strike: Source PC Games / Community-Server / by NGZ
Karte: de_dust2
IP: 85.14.224.169
Port: 27015

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Multiplayer PC Games TDM Community-Server # by NGZ #
Spieltyp: TDM
Karte: mp_cargoship
IP: 85.14.224.187
Port: 28960

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Multiplayer PCGH Communityserver HQ Hardcore # by NGZ #
Spieltyp: HQ
Karte: mp_convoy
IP: 85.14.227.158
Port: 28960


----------



## CheGuarana (24. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Hallo,

öh, ja bitte?

Das sind die von NGZ gesponsorten Server für PCGH. Das Problem aber der Sache ist aber, dass auf diesen Servern kein Clanmitglied geschweige denn irgendwer anderes Rechte hat um ggf. andere Karten ect einzustellen oder z.B. Camper zu kicken.

Desweiteren gibt es weder Crysis Wars noch Battlefield 2 Server von PCGH. Beim nächsten mal kannst du dein Posting übrigens auch mit einer vollgepackten Aussage unterstreichen.


----------



## thysol (24. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Ich wuerde gerne Call of Duty: BO mit PCGHX Leuten zocken. Wir muessten uns ja keine Server mieten sondern wir koennten einfach uns in einer Skype Con auf einen Server einigen wo genuegend Plaetze frei sind.


----------



## Batas (25. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Ich bin für CS:S....


----------



## Amigo (25. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

HL2 DM
TF2
BF2

Die 3 zocke ich selbst (unregelmäßig)

CS(S) sollte auch gehostet werden.

Was ist mit Trackmania Nations? 

Auf den PCGH TF2 Servern war leider früher nie viel los wenn ich mich zurück erinnere...


----------



## herethic (25. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Call of Duty: World at War


----------



## computertod (25. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Half Life 2: Deathmatch
StarWars Battlefront II
Crysis Wars
CounterStrike: 1.6
Battlefield 2


----------



## mixxed_up (27. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Das Voting ist geschlossen! Unsere Spiele sind:


Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Crysis Wars
CounterStrike: Source
Battlefield 2
Star Wars: Battlefront 2

Besonders Star Wars: Battlefront 2 finde ich sehr überraschend.  

Die Spiele werden dann (hoffentlich) in den nächsten Tagen von Malte gehostet, ebenfalls in den nächsten Tagen erfolgt dann die Rollenverteilung innerhalb der Games.


----------



## nyso (27. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Ähm, Leute?

BF2, aber kein BC2? 
Is nen Scherz, oder?


----------



## mixxed_up (27. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*



nyso schrieb:


> Ähm, Leute?
> 
> BF2, aber kein BC2?
> Is nen Scherz, oder?




BC2 ist aufgrund fehlender Dedicated Server, die sich auf einem Rootserver installieren lassen, leider nicht möglich.

Hier ging es erst einmal einzig und allein um die Games, die auf einem Rootserver gehostet werden. Andere können selbstverständlich durch Clanmitglieder auf normalen Servern gespielt werden.


----------



## Nomad (27. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*



nyso schrieb:


> Ähm, Leute?
> 
> BF2, aber kein BC2?
> Is nen Scherz, oder?



Dann kauf nen BC 2 Server, dann wird das auch mit reingenommen bei den Clanspielen.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. November 2010)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Naja wenn dann muss Sc2 gespielt werden Shooter sind keine herausforderung...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGHX-Clan Reboot - Welche Games wünscht ihr euch?*

Nur shooter? Hl2 und Crysis Wars habe ich und würde ich auch zocken. 
schade keiner will ut3 spielen oder gute Echtzeitstrategie


----------

